# 60D vs 70D



## canonbraden (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm looking to upgrade from my T3. I shoot mostly landscape and portraits. 
* I'm upgrading body only *
Which would be the best option for me?
* On a side note, the 60D is only $600 for Cyber Monday, and I can't find any discounts on the 70D. The lowest I've seen the 70D is $1050. *


----------



## Juga (Dec 2, 2013)

60D. It is the better value right now because of the 70D. The 70D is a much better camera overall but when you factor in price and your subjects the 60D is the way to go.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> I'm looking to upgrade from my T3. I shoot mostly landscape and portraits.
> * I'm upgrading body only *
> Which would be the best option for me?
> * On a side note, the 60D is only $600 for Cyber Monday, and I can't find any discounts on the 70D. The lowest I've seen the 70D is $1050. *



If it's mostly landscape and portraits, then I would save the extra cash and go with the 60D.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 2, 2013)

60D is being discounted to help sell off inventory now that the 70D is the top of that line. 60D bodies are available refurbed for under $600, with a long warranty. 60D seems like the best bargain right now. 60D and 70D image quality seems very close.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 2, 2013)

unless you really need the extra 10 D's the 70D offers, the 60D is a great bargain now.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 2, 2013)

Do you want to get the better camera or best deal ?

70D is the better camera!!!
60D is the better deal and is in its own right a capable camera.

I don't go for best deal, I go for best deal on best camera so my vote is for the 70D, I think life is too short to buy third best camera.


----------



## Chiuy (Dec 2, 2013)

I got my refurbished 60D for $450. I rather have the extra $600 to buy more lens or equipment.
Look at it this way, if you have the money, get the 70D, if not, 60D is really a good buy. 
What lens do you have? That's also an important factor. 
If you shoot landscape, I assume you at least have a wide angel lens before buying a new camera? The T3 is still a pretty good camera. I still have a XTi and XSi


----------



## canonbraden (Dec 2, 2013)

Alright well it seems like the 60D is better for the price but the 70D is the better camera.. 
I have a 24-105mm lens that works perfect for my landscapes.


----------



## Juga (Dec 2, 2013)

I think most would say that the 60D is your best bet and save that money for more glass or whatever. If you were shooting sports or birds then the 70D is the much better camera for that.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> Alright well it seems like the 60D is better for the price but the 70D is the better camera..
> I have a 24-105mm lens that works perfect for my landscapes.



So I am not sure what to make out of this statement, are you going to get the 60D or 70D ?


----------



## centauro74 (Dec 3, 2013)

Amazon currently has the 70D with the 18-135 is STM lens for $1249.


----------



## Dao (Dec 3, 2013)

If you like to get the lastest and greatest, go get the 70D.
If you like to save more money, go get the 60D.

I do not believe you can tell the difference of the photos you take with 70D or 60D.  In fact, I believe the photos could be about the same as your T3.


----------



## centauro74 (Dec 3, 2013)

The sensor in the T3 and the 60D is the same. And the difference to the 70D is really minimal. I'd suggest going to the 6D.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 3, 2013)

centauro does bring up a good point, is it really and upgrade from the T3 or T3i to the 60D? The 70D has the newer technology in it, so one would think and expect it to be better but still would you consider it an upgrade?


----------



## Juga (Dec 3, 2013)

centauro74 said:


> *The sensor in the T3 and the 60D is the same*. And the difference to the 70D is really minimal. I'd suggest going to the 6D.



That is not true. The T3 has a 12.2 MP sensor vs the 60D 18MP sensor. Also 9 cross type focus points, FPS, better viewfinder, faster shutter speed, some weather sealing, flip out screen...shall I continue? 

I agree the 6D would be the bigger upgrade but from the T3 to the 60D is significant and even more so to the 70D.


----------



## centauro74 (Dec 3, 2013)

But it's the same sensor technology, check for reviews you'll see no major difference in the IQ for both cameras.


----------



## centauro74 (Dec 3, 2013)

http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-T3i-vs-Canon_EOS_60D. Look at the image quality and color depth difference.


----------



## centauro74 (Dec 3, 2013)

http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-6D-vs-Canon-T3i.  Now look at the difference here,  specially in ISO performance,  wow.


----------



## Juga (Dec 3, 2013)

It isn't the T3i...it is just the T3.

Oh and perhaps the biggest difference...the T3 doesn't have spot metering.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 3, 2013)

Juga said:


> It isn't the T3i...it is just the T3.
> 
> Oh and perhaps the biggest difference...the T3 doesn't have spot metering.



Okay, that would make sense that it would be an upgrade.


----------



## centauro74 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok,  in that case the 60d would be a upgrade


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 3, 2013)

Juga said:


> centauro74 said:
> 
> 
> > *The sensor in the T3 and the 60D is the same*. And the difference to the 70D is really minimal. I'd suggest going to the 6D.
> ...



Oh yes.. please.. continue.  Wait.. let me grab some popcorn.  Ok, I'm good.  By all means, encore.. lol


----------



## Juga (Dec 3, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> > centauro74 said:
> ...



lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol...

Show is over.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 3, 2013)

centauro74 said:


> Canon T3i vs 60D - Our Analysis. Look at the image quality and color depth difference.



Note what they mention in terms of 
"Poor dynamic range 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



11.5 EV"

Wow...only 11.5 EV???...Nikons are delivering 13.2 to over 14 EV these days,depending on model and price...

Side by side - DxOMark


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 3, 2013)

Yup, I've nearly slit my wrist because of the poor dynamic range these crappy canon cameras have.  In fact, you should ignore any other differences seen in videos like this; no matter what you shoot.




  :lmao:


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 3, 2013)

Juga said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Juga said:
> ...



Really?  Crap..  See, this is why I never buy tickets to the opera.  It's just too hard to follow


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 3, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Yup, I've nearly slit my wrist because of the poor dynamic range these crappy canon cameras have.



Ahh geez.  Buck up little camper.  It will be ok.  It's only a little dynamic range after all.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 3, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, I've nearly slit my wrist because of the poor dynamic range these crappy canon cameras have.
> ...



Ok, maybe a little counseling and I will be ok.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 3, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



I'm sure we can find you a support group.  Let me google Canon Shooters Anonymous for you and see if I can't get you a number in your local area.  In the meantime if you do feel the need call the suicide hotline.  When you get to the automated menu system though don't press option 5 for "I bought a Canon Camera" - you'll be on hold forever and a day.  Instead use option 8 for "I still own a Dodge Dart" - you'll get right through.. lol


----------



## Juga (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey now&#8230;let's lay off the Canon shooters. 


before this gets out of hand.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 3, 2013)

Juga said:


> Hey now&#8230;let's lay off the Canon shooters.
> 
> 
> before this gets out of hand.



Lol.. just trying to help Jaca out before he goes over the edge.  Seriously though, even though I'm a Nikon guy myself I don't have any problem with folks that prefer Canon.  I'm also a Pepsi drinker, but it's not like I'm going to berate a guy for buying a Coke instead.  Whatever floats your boat really.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 3, 2013)

Juga said:


> Hey now&hellip;let's lay off the Canon shooters. <img
> src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=61462"/>  before this gets out of hand.



John Harrington is my bosses name.  Hmmmm...

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 3, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Lol.. just trying to help Jaca out before he goes over the edge.  Seriously though, even though I'm a Nikon guy myself I don't have any problem with folks that prefer Canon.  I'm also a Pepsi drinker, but it's not like I'm going to berate a guy for buying a Coke instead.  Whatever floats your boat really.



I need all the help I can get!  

Actually, I don't have a preference.  I could have easily been a Nikonian or Nikoner.  

My goal is to eventually get to thumb wrestle with Derrel at a buffet joint.  Then pick his brain on camera gear.  

I also want to be featured in one of those cartoons he does.  I am jealous of KThor.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, getting really discouraged with my 60D while shooting at night. I know astrophotography tends to push a camera's sensor to it's limits, but I have been consistently disappointed the last few nights


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 3, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.. just trying to help Jaca out before he goes over the edge.  Seriously though, even though I'm a Nikon guy myself I don't have any problem with folks that prefer Canon.  I'm also a Pepsi drinker, but it's not like I'm going to berate a guy for buying a Coke instead.  Whatever floats your boat really.
> ...



My goal is to get Derrel to take a selfie of himself thundering by on horseback firing away at the crowd to show how good VR really is.. lol - but the thumb wrestling thing would be good too.  For me I went Nikon primarily because at least with the cheaper, more entry level / mid range gear the still image quality is better.  The shooting speed seems to be better on the Canon's when you compare their XXd line to a fairly equivalently priced Nikon, but generally the difference between the two isn't a huge huge difference as far as FPS.  The other thing I really looked at was low light performance, again on the entry/mid range bodies when you compare Canon to a similarly priced Nikon offering the Nikon's generally give better performance in low light - again of course I'm speaking of the entry level/mid range bodies which were within my budget.  

So if I did more sports photography I might have opted for the Canon, but as it is I figured I'd get more bang for my buck going Nikon for both the better image quality and the better low light performance.  If I had a much larger budget and could get into something like a 5d Mark III, well who knows, I might have gone a different direction.  But I'm one of those folks who realizes that not everyone uses a camera the same way I do and that different people prioritize features and options differently than I will, even if they are working on the same budget.


----------



## Dao (Dec 4, 2013)

jsecordphoto said:


> I'm in the same boat, getting really discouraged with my 60D while shooting at night. I know astrophotography tends to push a camera's sensor to it's limits, but I have been consistently disappointed the last few nights



Were you taking photos with long exposure?


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes...between 20-30 seconds at iso3200. I was out last night with another guy who takes some of the best astro-photos I've ever seen. He uses a full frame nikon, not sure what model, and a similar lens to what I was using and the dynamic range he was getting compared to me was insane. I realize comparing a "prosumer" or whatever crop sensor to a full frame camera isn't really fair, but it sure was discouraging. I heard they upgraded the sensor for the 70D so I wonder how that is.


----------



## canonbraden (Dec 5, 2013)

centauro74 said:


> The sensor in the T3 and the 60D is the same. And the difference to the 70D is really minimal. I'd suggest going to the 6D.



Yeah, the 6D is an option.. Just not now. Hahah I barely have enough for a 60 or 70D. 
Although the 6D would be an amazing choice, I just don't have the money for it.


----------



## canonbraden (Dec 5, 2013)

jsecordphoto said:


> I'm in the same boat, getting really discouraged with my 60D while shooting at night. I know astrophotography tends to push a camera's sensor to it's limits, but I have been consistently disappointed the last few nights



Yeah I like shooting at night too, so something with great low light performance (like the 6D) would be amazing.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 5, 2013)

jsecordphoto said:


> Yes...between 20-30 seconds at iso3200. I was out last night with another guy who takes some of the best astro-photos I've ever seen. He uses a full frame nikon, not sure what model, and a similar lens to what I was using and the dynamic range he was getting compared to me was insane. I realize comparing a "prosumer" or whatever crop sensor to a full frame camera isn't really fair, but it sure was discouraging. I heard they upgraded the sensor for the 70D so I wonder how that is.



Well at the risk of starting a Nikon vrs Canon holy war again.. lol  - I would point out that Nikon bodies generally have better dynamic range than their Canon counterparts in the same price range, and often better than Canon's that are well above their price range.  My little D5100 for example has better dynamic range than a 70d, in fact oddly enough not even the 6d matches the dynamic range of my trusty old D5100.


----------



## Dao (Dec 6, 2013)

jsecordphoto said:


> Yes...between 20-30 seconds at iso3200. I was out last night with another guy who takes some of the best astro-photos I've ever seen. He uses a full frame nikon, not sure what model, and a similar lens to what I was using and the dynamic range he was getting compared to me was insane. I realize comparing a "prosumer" or whatever crop sensor to a full frame camera isn't really fair, but it sure was discouraging. I heard they upgraded the sensor for the 70D so I wonder how that is.



First, I am not an expert on this but I read something in the past that someone mentioned a term "Dark Frame Subtraction" for  astrophotography.

Dark-frame subtraction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Again, I never done that but it may worth a look if you has issue with the noise due to long exposure.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 6, 2013)

noise is not really the real issue here, it's the fact that for the same exposure times, my foregrounds looked like dark blobs while he was able to pull detail from them. While the noise on my 60D does get bad after iso1600 I'm more concerned about the dynamic range


----------



## SweetJem (Feb 16, 2014)

I used to have the Rebel T1i and loved it, then upgraded to the 60D. I've had the 60D for quite some time now and really loved it. No problems with it whatsoever.


----------

